# Catania in Night, South Italy



## EsoteK (Sep 4, 2009)

Image Big : http://esotek.zenfolio.com/catania

City of Catania South Italy, long exposure.


----------



## 512 (Sep 4, 2009)

great shot! :thumbup: very good exposure


----------

